
Damage Recovery Algorithm Could Make All Robots Unstoppable - jonbaer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/damage-recovery-algorithm-makes-robots-unstoppable
======
FatalLogic
I wonder if the algorithm could be applied to flying robots or other flying
vehicles? If there was sufficient height maybe?

It reminds me of this quadcopter drone recovering from the loss of 1 rotor,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsHryqnvyYA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsHryqnvyYA)

Although the drone in that video uses a pre-computed strategy, I think, not a
general experiment and learning approach. And it recovers by spinning around
on its axis, which saves the drone, and the environment, from further damage,
but makes the damaged drone useless for most applications.

